# Dog Friendly Accommodation in CDS



## Seeley4 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi, 
Apologies if this has been covered, I've searched the forum but maybe it just hasn't come up with the terms I searched for.

I'm moving to the Costa Del Sol in June (working in Gibraltar) and I'll be bringing my dog, eventually. I'm just wondering how difficult it is to rent dog friendly accommodation. I'm coming out at the beginning of April to look around (staying in Albayt), but there doesn't seem to be any mention on the sites I've looked at of pets being allowed or not. Ideally we'd also like access to a shared pool, is this feasible? 

Any and all advice would be appreciated,
Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Seeley4 said:


> I'm moving to the Costa Del Sol in June and I'll be bringing my dog, I'm just wondering how difficult it is to rent dog friendly accommodation................ but there doesn't seem to be any mention on the sites I've looked at of pets being allowed or not. Ideally* we'd also like access to a shared pool,* is this feasible?


I know I may be a lone voice but I am disgusted when I see see dogs pooing and peeing in the street, parks, and other public places, even when the solid deposits are removed by a gloved hand. In reality a dog doing it is no different from a human doing it. Strangely though humans doing it usually get fined or even arrested.

We have a park/children play area nearby where there are several signs that dogs are prohibited from the area, however, at almost any time of the day there are always several owners permitting and even encouraging their dogs doing it, some on leads some not. On a hot, still day, the smell of dog pee in a couple of corners of the park, is appallingly strong.

So Jordan, please do not bring your dog, unless you have some way of not exposing it defecating to those who are not amused by it.

And, " Ideally *we'd *also like access to a shared pool, is this feasible? " I trust the 'we' does not include the dog, weeing around the pool too'


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jordan, ignore the above post. We brought one dog to Spain and adopted another since moving.
You will easily find dog- friendly accommodation to rent and shared communal pools.

What is written above is rubbish, to be frank. In Spain all kinds of creatures excrete in public: dogs, cats, goats, horses, foxes, boars, drunken humans...pick up after your dog, as I'm sure you do and you'll have no problems. Rain washes away urine.
One of our dogs will crap only in our garden, the other only outside. He tends to do it in places most,humans don't walk but we pick up.
I have yet to see owners of horses pick up their droppings when riding in our village. Or of goats, come to that.
Let the previous poster start a campaign to ban all publicly- crapping animals including drunk or homeless people while you plan a life for yourself and your dog in Spain.

Just off to,take the dogs out...


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Dogs used by police, Military etc do not defecate and urinate here there and everywhere as the owners/handlers are responsible and take the trouble to train them. Unfortunate most dog owners care not about others, believing everyone has the same views on dogs as they have, and thus offend.


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

Unfortunate most *non* dog owners care not about others, believing everyone has the same views on dogs as they have, and thus offend.


----------



## Seeley4 (Feb 17, 2015)

larryzx said:


> I know I may be a lone voice


Yup

Thanks to those of you who have responded with something productive, I appreciate the input!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

larryzx said:


> Dogs used by police, Military etc do not defecate and urinate here there and everywhere as the owners/handlers are responsible and take the trouble to train them. Unfortunate most dog owners care not about others, believing everyone has the same views on dogs as they have, and thus offend.


May I suggest, Larry, that you start a campaign to persuade owners of horses, cats, goats etc. to train their animals to, perhaps, use a WC?
That would be especially important for those very many pet owners in Spain who live in pisos with no gardens.
Perhaps you could include men, some of whom think it perfectly OK to unzip in public and piss anywhere or everywhere?

What evidence have you to show that 'most dog owners care not about others', pray? What offensive nonsense.

Some useful advice: when in hole, stop digging.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

larryzx said:


> I know I may be a lone voice
> QUOTE
> 
> Lone voices are usually so because of a reason.
> Usually unreason.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> May I suggest, Larry, that you start a campaign to persuade owners of horses, cats, goats etc. to train their animals to, perhaps, use a WC?


Or maybe, it should be to encourage people to be less sure that only their view is correct.

Incidentally, my wife did train her cat in the Philippines to use the toilet, however, of course she was unable to train 'HIM' to put the seat down !!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

larryzx said:


> Or maybe, it should be to encourage people to be less sure that only their view is correct.
> 
> !!!!


If I hear a good reason to think my views on any topic are not 'correct', I'll change the. Most people do. But you have provided no good reasons or any in fact to persuade me to change mine.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> If I hear a good reason to think my views on any topic are not 'correct', I'll change .


 Most unlikely that will ever happen.


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

I think you'll find you are the one with the extreme opinion. I'll be bringing my dog and two cats over in June, and they won't be using the toilet.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Quote:- _We have a park/children play area nearby where there are *several signs that dogs are prohibited from the area,* however, at almost any time of the day there are always several owners permitting their dogs doing it, some on leads some not. _

All of the dog owners who take their dogs to that area are in breach of the law as dogs are prohibited. 

The same applies to those who do not keep their dogs on a lead at all times in public places. 

With respect, that is not an extreme opinion but a fact.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

The poor op only asked for some advice, not your opinion on dogs or their owners larryzx. You have not actually contributed anything of any use to the OP or anyone else using this forum.

BTW I currently have 2 dogs & 4 cats, but I doubt the dogs will still be with us when we move, just the cats.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

larryzx said:


> Quote:- _We have a park/children play area nearby where there are *several signs that dogs are prohibited from the area,* however, at almost any time of the day there are always several owners permitting their dogs doing it, some on leads some not. _
> 
> All of the dog owners who take their dogs to that area are in breach of the law as dogs are prohibited.
> 
> ...


No-one disputed that. In fact, no-one but you has mentioned leads or children's parks. Of course dogs should be kept out of children's playgrounds and on leads.

But you have ignored all the points about horses, cats, goats, pigs, boars, lynxes and imo the worse offenders, men....How often do we have to put up with the sight of men pissing everywhere..... At roadsides, against walls...I once saw a guy pissing against the wall of Chartres Cathedral!! (Although he was French).
Never mind whether women are around or not....I wish had some long-range laser device I could aim and send a stinging beam at these disgusting people....

So next time you visit your local bar, Larry, please deliver a stern lecture about the anti-social practice of male outdoor urination.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

To the OP.....Jordan: if you are moving where I think you are, there are great walks for your dog near Albayt. Walking along the Paseo Maritimo in Estepona is a morning favourite and there is the Parque de los Pedregales a mere ten-minute drive away.

Make sure you read up on dog laws in Spain. If your dog is considered 'dangerous' or 'potentially dangerous' there are rules you have to observe.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> No-one disputed that. In fact, no-one but you has mentioned leads or children's parks. Of course dogs should be kept out of children's playgrounds and on leads.
> 
> But you have ignored all the points about horses, cats, goats, pigs, boars, lynxes and imo the worse offenders, men....How often do we have to put up with the sight of men pissing everywhere..... At roadsides, against walls...I once saw a guy pissing against the wall of Chartres Cathedral!! (Although he was French).
> Never mind whether women are around or not....I wish had some long-range laser device I could aim and send a stinging beam at these disgusting people....
> ...



The horses which are used to pull the carts for tourist rides in my town wear a bag. Apart from those , I have never seen horses, goats, pigs, boars, lynxes in any place in our town, so commenting on them is, as you know better than many, is irrelevant.

Your comments about others who might, or do offend, do not excuse dog owners' irresponsible behaviour, and although I think I understand your desire to single out men behaving badly, that does not support your argument either, and is pointlessly offensive to men in general, even though most of us will dismiss it as unimportant.


----------



## teatime (Feb 12, 2015)

Dogs re widely accepted and as a dog owner myself, I have never had any trouble. It's all about common sense really, especially where things like communal pools are concerned. The vast majority will have a sign up saying 'no dogs' but if you only have a little 'lapdog' and they're well behaved, I'm sure some neighbours won't abject it its tied to a sun chair etc. Overall though, having a dog neaxt to an area where people walk around in bare feet is always going to be frowned apon, for good reason. As for the accommodation itself, you may get the odd landlord who doesn't want animals but overall, there is so much empty stock, they can't afford to be picky. Just be honest and tell your agent first and he'll still find plenty available to you. 

Also worth mentioning that many hotels are dog friendly in this area, if you use Expedia to book, they have an option to show only hotels that are pet friendly. Beware of hidden costs with those though, some want an extra 50% just to have a dog there!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

teatime said:


> The vast majority will have a sign up saying 'no dogs'
> !


Sorry Teatime but my comment about sharing the pool was a joke .

However, that said, as I say in post 17, signs prohibiting dogs have no effect upon some owners.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

larryzx said:


> The horses which are used to pull the carts for tourist rides in my town wear a bag. Apart from those , I have never seen horses, goats, pigs, boars, lynxes in any place in our town, so commenting on them is, as you know better than many, is irrelevant.
> 
> Your comments about others who might, or do offend, do not excuse dog owners' irresponsible behaviour, and that does not support your argument either, and is pointlessly offensive to men in general, even though most of us will dismiss it as unimportant.


You obviously don't live in a village.

* although I think I understand your desire to single out men behaving badly*

I think you need to explain that comment. I sincerely hope it doesn't mean what I think it does.
Over to you....


----------

